# Watching the boats roll in.



## DixieDawg2shot (Nov 18, 2016)

Sitting here having a beer watching the boats roll in to the duck hunting Mecca of the great state of Georgia. was riding earlier getting some coordinates for my new gps, I pull on top of a sand bar with a few coots decoys already on it just to mark it. Before I was done entering it in, some young boy flew up on me to inform me he was hunting there in the morning. Told him he didn't have to worry, lol, this was around 2 pm. As I'm typing this some older guys just informed me they are headed out to camp in the boat. Seemed pretty serious about it. I'm not that mad at a duck. Anyways it's a good day and hope you kill a pile tomorrow. And by any chance someone found a bag full of coot decoys on hwy 84 this morning, they are mine and I would love to have them back.


----------



## BenelliBoy (Nov 18, 2016)

Man they are starting early this season. I can only imagine where this mecca you speak of is lol. Anyways I hope you get your decoys back, I know the feeling when my Dakota's went missing. Good luck tomorrow


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 18, 2016)

And there gona keep on commin.   Always tie the decoys down no matter what.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Nov 18, 2016)

There are people camping all over Eufaula. Times are hard when you're camping on lake George.


----------



## Marverylo287 (Nov 18, 2016)

Man that's wild. Two kids rolled up on me last year around 4 pm when I did a circle around "home tree" as we call it. The cypress with the bench built on it... Wasn't even planning on hunting it. By the way somebody need to fix that  bench. It was coming apart last year. Lol.


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 18, 2016)

I ain't camping on any spot in state or out for a duck. That is just dumb. These folks running birds out of a spot just to hold it for the next day makes no sense to me...... You run birds out of a spot and sit there so they won't come back in hopes they come back the next day.....


----------



## Water Swat (Nov 18, 2016)

crazy kids.


----------



## castandblast (Nov 18, 2016)

1st year i haven't hunted opening day in 12 years. my whole wife's side of the family is coming over for thanksgiving tomorrow. with high winds, no water, and more yahoos than birds. I'm not mad at all this year. 

Last year was the biggest circus i've ever seen. got set up early (didn't camp) and then had two 4 wheelers come down and get in a fist fight with each other on one side of us to claim the spot next to us. Then 10 mins before shooting light a white carolina skiff parked 60 yards from us and threw out a dzn hotbuys and sat on the side of the boat with their feet in the bank  with orange face masks on. I heard a bunch of shooting on between us in the boat ramp, on the way back we realized it was just high school kids shooting water bottles and apples.  It sure is hard coming back from trips up north and shooting a couple hundred birds to trying to hunt around the Barnum Bailey Duck Circus.....

you boys have fun and be safe.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 19, 2016)

I camped in my king size bed last night!  Still killed a limit of woodies this morning.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Nov 20, 2016)

Marverylo287 said:


> Man that's wild. Two kids rolled up on me last year around 4 pm when I did a circle around "home tree" as we call it. The cypress with the bench built on it... Wasn't even planning on hunting it. By the way somebody need to fix that  bench. It was coming apart last year. Lol.



That thing has been gone.


----------



## jeremyledford (Nov 20, 2016)

DixieDawg2shot said:


> Sitting here having a beer watching the boats roll in to the duck hunting Mecca of the great state of Georgia. was riding earlier getting some coordinates for my new gps, I pull on top of a sand bar with a few coots decoys already on it just to mark it. Before I was done entering it in, some young boy flew up on me to inform me he was hunting there in the morning. Told him he didn't have to worry, lol, this was around 2 pm. As I'm typing this some older guys just informed me they are headed out to camp in the boat. Seemed pretty serious about it. I'm not that mad at a duck. Anyways it's a good day and hope you kill a pile tomorrow. And by any chance someone found a bag full of coot decoys on hwy 84 this morning, they are mine and I would love to have them back.



2 coot decoys marking "their spot" on a sand bar? Don't even get me started on this group of fellas.......


----------



## ugaringneck (Nov 20, 2016)

the number of people camping is pretty ridiculous.  this was the most frustrating opener for me i can remember.

we got to the landing about 330am... 26 trailers already there.  i suspect they all camped on the lake.  i hit the channel markers by 340 and there were literally no other boats moving on the water.  but, every island had lights all over it from boats already set up.

i started heading towards where i wanted to be, and noticed a duck decoy.  just one... a coot.  it was floating about 20 yards out of the flint channel so i figured it was one that had gotten away, no others nearby.  then as i kept motoring, i saw another, this time a ringneck decoy.  it was about another 20-30 yards away from the previous.  i scanned my light across the water and there was this massively spaced out spread of decoys all of them about 30 yards apart, ultimately taking up an area that had to have been about 500 square yards.  it was one of the dumbest thing i've ever seen.  

long story short, didn't get anywhere near where i wanted to.  didn't even pull the trigger.


got a drake pintail today though... never killed one of those before. nice to scratch something new off the list without having to go "destination" hunting for it.


----------



## Marverylo287 (Nov 20, 2016)

ugaringneck said:


> the number of people camping is pretty ridiculous.  this was the most frustrating opener for me i can remember.
> 
> we got to the landing about 330am... 26 trailers already there.  i suspect they all camped on the lake.  i hit the channel markers by 340 and there were literally no other boats moving on the water.  but, every island had lights all over it from boats already set up.
> 
> ...



cant tell if serious or not abt the pintail but either way if you thought your location was crowded before.... It's gona be full of grizzly trackers loaded down with academy water keel pintail decoys next weekend.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 20, 2016)

The will to hunt will go south as soon as the birds do not show up


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 20, 2016)

We got to our spot at 3 am and expected to see a bunch of trucks n trailers but nope. Ended up putting layout boat to work, had to leave by 8:15 and had 4 ruddies in boat before leaving. the other guys stayed on that was with us and killed 5 ruddies. not a bad opener at all.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 21, 2016)

Saw several tents on dry land in a WMA in NE Arkansas this weekend.  Can just about guarantee you they didn't kill much over a couple wood ducks apiece, ducks just weren't there.  Yeah.....that was worth it


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 27, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> The will to hunt will go south as soon as the birds do not show up



What ever do you mean?


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2016)

What was once here is here no more thanks to all of the undo attention paid by skybusters and scouters who pushed them out.


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 28, 2016)

Yep, had decent 1st split water is where the birds are. Got to wait for more birds to arrive next split with rain this week should be mo. Beta.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 5, 2016)

We got the birds, just have to find em.  I will be on them come reg season for sho.


----------

